# Furry Discord Server!



## SpiritualAngelWolf (Apr 13, 2019)

Are you looking for a smaller furry community with fewer members? Would you like to try something new out? Well then, you are on the right post! I am posting this to advertise a furry community that is small and well centralized. What this furry community has to offer is the following:



Great and reasonable staff



A self role system where people can react to a message and get the role they desire.

A level up system that provides new perks as you level up.


A currency system which provides “CordCash” with permits you to buy server items, such as a custom color or a private VC/Text Channel.

A fun and loving community which welcomes all and tries it’s best to be a family!

So why not join us? You will enjoy this server greatly! Give it a try!


Invite Link: Join the Furry Concord Discord Server!


----------

